# Taillight tint/Headlight tint, can you use something else other than vht nightshades?



## MjC (Dec 23, 2012)

theres tint film if you want to go that route, takes a bit of practise to get in on nicely though


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

MjC said:


> theres tint film if you want to go that route, takes a bit of practise to get in on nicely though


I thought about that, it doesn't seem like a bad idea but when I go to wash my car and when I try to get the bugs off the lights I don't want to have to worry about it coming off you know? I have tint film on my emblems and they've been on since September and they are holding up just fine. Thank you for the suggestion.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

trevor_geiger said:


> I thought about that, it doesn't seem like a bad idea but when I go to wash my car and when I try to get the bugs off the lights I don't want to have to worry about it coming off you know? I have tint film on my emblems and they've been on since September and they are holding up just fine. Thank you for the suggestion.


Transparent film stays on nicely for many years. I had it on my Bonneville for 3 years and it came off with a hair dryer leaving a minor soapy residue that came off with windex. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## bduffey723 (Apr 30, 2012)

May I ask what area of Indiana you're from?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Rocky87 (Apr 28, 2013)

Automotive clear coat with a little black paint in it is the best way to go. You'll even be able to buff them if ever needed.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Transparent film stays on nicely for many years. I had it on my Bonneville for 3 years and it came off with a hair dryer leaving a minor soapy residue that came off with windex.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


Thank you for the option I could look at, I appreciate it man.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

bduffey723 said:


> May I ask what area of Indiana you're from?
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Central Indiana. Anderson


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Rocky87 said:


> Automotive clear coat with a little black paint in it is the best way to go. You'll even be able to buff them if ever needed.


Hmm that sounds good too. Thank you for another option I can look into.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

I just want to be able have something on there that'll last and not have to worry about replacing it constantly and still look good.


----------



## MINI 3NI (Sep 11, 2011)

e-bay headlight tint. Been on over a year with winter, no probs.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

MINI 3NI said:


> e-bay headlight tint. Been on over a year with winter, no probs.


Thank you for that option. That doesn't sound bad either.


----------



## MINI 3NI (Sep 11, 2011)

im trying to upload a pic to show you but the net is really slow at work. look in my garage pics i believe and you will see it.


----------



## bduffey723 (Apr 30, 2012)

trevor_geiger said:


> Central Indiana. Anderson


I asked because Car Teks in Valparaiso will tint your tail lights and they are a fantastic place. Everyone I know goes there. It was very cheap for them to tint lights with a lifetime warranty. Three years strong and lights look great. However, that's a 3 hour drive for you LOL


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

MINI 3NI said:


> im trying to upload a pic to show you but the net is really slow at work. look in my garage pics i believe and you will see it.


I like them, how did you prep your lights for them?


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

bduffey723 said:


> I asked because Car Teks in Valparaiso will tint your tail lights and they are a fantastic place. Everyone I know goes there. It was very cheap for them to tint lights with a lifetime warranty. Three years strong and lights look great. However, that's a 3 hour drive for you LOL


Did they use window tint for it, or how do they do it?


----------



## MINI 3NI (Sep 11, 2011)

Very simple process. Just clean and apply, but have plenty of patience. You may need a heat gun, but I did this in the sun and just applied pressure by hand. (I reccomend starting from the top small corners then work your way down).

Actually I did use the heat gun but only in the end process to wrap around the corners.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

MINI 3NI said:


> Very simple process. Just clean and apply, but have plenty of patience. You may need a heat gun, but I did this in the sun and just applied pressure by hand. (I reccomend starting from the top small corners then work your way down).
> 
> Actually I did use the heat gun but only in the end process to wrap around the corners.


Hmm okay thank you for the help man I appreciate it.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

IMO, a very light shade of tint can look great and will have less effect on light output. Check out the tint on the Cruze Upscale Concept:

http://media.caranddriver.com/image...e-upscale-concept-photo-483368-s-1280x782.jpg

http://media.caranddriver.com/image...e-upscale-concept-photo-483294-s-1280x782.jpg

This tints the lights just enough to take some of the contrast away, which I think looks pretty good especially on darker colored cars. The amount of light reduction would be minimal. I've read several places that getting a light and even tint is difficult with VHT... film would be the way to go IMO.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Blue Angel said:


> IMO, a very light shade of tint can look great and will have less effect on light output. Check out the tint on the Cruze Upscale Concept:
> 
> http://media.caranddriver.com/image...e-upscale-concept-photo-483368-s-1280x782.jpg
> 
> ...


Okay thank you man I'll have to look into that. I appreciate the info.


----------



## bduffey723 (Apr 30, 2012)

trevor_geiger said:


> Did they use window tint for it, or how do they do it?


I'm not sure. It looks just like the tint they did on his window, matches perfectly, but I don't know if there is a tint specifically for taillights. I'm not very knowledgeable in that area.


----------



## Rocky87 (Apr 28, 2013)

trevor_geiger said:


> Hmm that sounds good too. Thank you for another option I can look into.


I've done it on multiple cars. It even shines like new paint


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

Have you considered Plasti Dip Smoke? 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Sk8ermarc (Apr 10, 2012)

XtremeAaron said:


> Have you considered Plasti Dip Smoke?


Please don't use that... I tried it before and it doesn't give a good result at all. Also it gives a matte finish. My opinion on it.



Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

Sk8ermarc said:


> Please don't use that... I tried it before and it doesn't give a good result at all. Also it gives a matte finish. My opinion on it.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


I've never seen it in person before, did you use glossifier? 

If it were me Id probably go the film route, but at this moment im not too into the look of tinted tails!


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

XtremeAaron said:


> Have you considered Plasti Dip Smoke?
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


I have thought about it, and Im 50/50 when it comes to a gloss or matte finish. Thank you for the option though.


----------



## tmath11 (Feb 18, 2013)

I have a 2012 Cruze rs. Atlantis Blue Metallic color. I'm unsure if tint on my tail lights will look good or not, so before I go full force and paint them with VHT or pay someone to tint them I'm going to try plasti dip smoke with the glossifier. If I like the look of dark tail lights on my car then I can remove the plasti dip and get them done for real. I am going to try the smoke and gloss tomorrow.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

tmath11 said:


> I have a 2012 Cruze rs. Atlantis Blue Metallic color. I'm unsure if tint on my tail lights will look good or not, so before I go full force and paint them with VHT or pay someone to tint them I'm going to try plasti dip smoke with the glossifier. If I like the look of dark tail lights on my car then I can remove the plasti dip and get them done for real. I am going to try the smoke and gloss tomorrow.


Do post pics and what not, can't wait to see man!


----------



## tmath11 (Feb 18, 2013)

Will do. Should be tomorrow night some time.


----------



## MINI 3NI (Sep 11, 2011)

View attachment 13832
View attachment 13833
....
K on the back is two types of tint. Outside dark inside black. Debating on what to stick with on the back for now. Front decided to go with dark plus I have 6000k hid's. Fogs went with light tint and also have 6000k hid's. Best part of all, if you don't like it just peel it off. (keep in mind this NOT window tint, its actual headlight tint that comes in three layers. First layer is protective film for application process, second layer is the actual tint, third layer is a protective film for the actual tint that you peel off after you smoothen it fully on so it leaves no scratches during the application process.) Hope this helps


----------



## tmath11 (Feb 18, 2013)

I like that. ^^ 

Can you post more info about it? ..I tried plasti dip smoke today with the glossifier and all I have to say to any of you who are thinking about trying it is DON'T! It looks nothing like VHT or tail light tint. I put it on, then took it right off. No pics..just take my word for it.


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

Tmath that's unfortunate, sorry! 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

MINI 3NI said:


> View attachment 13832
> View attachment 13833
> ....
> K on the back is two types of tint. Outside dark inside black. Debating on what to stick with on the back for now. Front decided to go with dark plus I have 6000k hid's. Fogs went with light tint and also have 6000k hid's. Best part of all, if you don't like it just peel it off. (keep in mind this NOT window tint, its actual headlight tint that comes in three layers. First layer is protective film for application process, second layer is the actual tint, third layer is a protective film for the actual tint that you peel off after you smoothen it fully on so it leaves no scratches during the application process.) Hope this helps


Yes do please give us more information I love they way it looks by the way


----------



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

MINI 3NI said:


> View attachment 13832
> View attachment 13833
> ....
> K on the back is two types of tint. Outside dark inside black. Debating on what to stick with on the back for now. Front decided to go with dark plus I have 6000k hid's. Fogs went with light tint and also have 6000k hid's. Best part of all, if you don't like it just peel it off. (keep in mind this NOT window tint, its actual headlight tint that comes in three layers. First layer is protective film for application process, second layer is the actual tint, third layer is a protective film for the actual tint that you peel off after you smoothen it fully on so it leaves no scratches during the application process.) Hope this helps


Night pictures would be fantastic. Looks cool.


----------



## MINI 3NI (Sep 11, 2011)

Sure what else you need to know? if it does not pour tonight ill take some pics


----------



## tmath11 (Feb 18, 2013)

Brand name, where to buy, maybe a link or two. That'd be great!


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

^^ agreed lol please do!


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Hope you guys have night vision going that dark.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## tmath11 (Feb 18, 2013)

I'm sure they sell it in different shades.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Black-Out Headlight or Tail Lights Smoked Tint Vinyl Film Sheet

I think this is the link for the headlight tint that he was showing us. It looks good and not too pricey.


----------

